# 16 days later, but hey, I’ll take it.



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Recently I posted about receiving an in app tip 10 days after the trip. well, that record has been broken. Thank you sir 

16 days later, $1


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Ooh a shiny dollar


----------

